# se le



## ginhale

Hola, otro dia mi amigo me preguntó esto ¿se acuerda de la mujer a quien se le mató su hija por accidente? Quiero saber si es correcto el (se le) o es mas correcto que dijó mi otra amiga que tambien is hispana (¿se aquerda de la mujer quien hija fue matado por accidente?) Yo no sé quien tiene razón


----------



## kreiner

"¿Se a*c*uerda de la mujer quien hija fue matado por accidente?" no tiene sentido. La frase que vale es la primera: "a quien se le mató la hija". En este caso "se mató" no es pasiva, sino pronominal. "Matarse" significa aquí "morir (de forma violenta o no natural)". El _le_ es lo que se conoce como dativo ético o de interés, que enfatiza la implicación afectiva de la otra persona.


----------



## kreiner

donbill said:


> ¿Se acuerda de la mujer a quien se le mató *a* *la * hija por accidente?
> = Do you remember the woman whose daughter they killed accidentally?
> 
> Otra posibilidad:
> 
> ¿Se acuerda de la mujer cuya hija murió por accidente?
> 
> 
> ¿Se acuerda de la mujer quien hija fue matado por accidente?!!!


 
¿Seguro, don? Aquí _la hija_ es el sujeto de "matarse". La hija se (le) mató.


----------



## donbill

kreiner said:


> ¿Seguro, don? Aquí _la hija_ es el sujeto de "matarse". La hija se (le) mató.



Voy a pensarlo kreiner.

Alguien mató a la hija de la mujer, ¿verdad? Se mató a la hija.

A la mujer se le mató a la hija.

La hija no se mató a sí misma, sino que fue matada por otro individuo.

¿Qué piensas?


----------



## kreiner

Tal como entiendo la frase, la hija se mató por accidente (por ejemplo, se cayó desde una ventana del quinto piso). Si se toma "se mató" como impersonal, claro que lleva la preposición, pero me suena más natural la primera interpretación.


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> Voy a pensarlo kreiner.
> 
> Alguien mató a la hija de la mujer, ¿verdad? Se mató a la hija.
> 
> A la mujer se le mató a la hija.
> 
> La hija no se mató a sí misma, sino que fue matada por otro individuo.
> 
> ¿Qué piensas?


Kreiner and Don Bill, both are possible (with different meanings), but I think that the good one is:
La mujer a la que se le mató la hija en un accidente. The woman whose daughter died in an accident. "Se mató" pronominal verb: matarse.
La mujer a la que se le mató a su hija en un accidente: The woman whose daughter was killed in an accident. "Se mató" impersonal-passive reflex??: Se mató a su hija= Su hija fue muerta=mataron a su hija.
At first, Don Bill, I thought, as kreiner did, that you VERY RARELY were mistaken.
I think it is not the first time that someone says this, but "NOTHING LIKE AN EXPERT FOREIGN SPANISH SPEAKER to teach Spanish to natives.
Se mató al perro is different to Se mató el perro.


----------



## donbill

kreiner said:


> Tal como entiendo la frase, la hija se mató por accidente (por ejemplo, se cayó desde una ventana del quinto piso). Si se toma "se mató" como impersonal, claro que lleva la preposición, pero me suena más natural la primera interpretación.



Es posible que la oración original no refleje exactamente lo que ha oído la forera que hizo el post original.

¡Seguiré pensando!

Saludos y gracias


----------



## blasita

Hola ginhale y bienvenido/a al foro.



> NOTHING LIKE AN EXPERT FOREIGN SPANISH SPEAKER to teach Spanish to natives.



Yo estoy de acuerdo con esto, especialmente en tu caso, donbill.

Ya lo han dicho Kreiner y Capitas. Por si sirviera, lo que puedo decir es lo que yo he entendido nada más leer la primera oración: la hija se mató (=murió) en un accidente, y así se podría decir que ´se le mató´ la hija a la mujer (en un accidente). También quizá pueda confundir: ´fue matada por accidente´ (=morir en un accidente), que no me parece nada natural.

Saludos.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Hola ginhale y bienvenido/a al foro.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con esto, especialmente en tu caso, donbill.
> 
> Ya lo han dicho Kreiner y Capitas. Por si sirviera, lo que puedo decir es lo que yo he entendido nada más leer la primera oración: la hija se mató (=murió) en un accidente, y así se podría decir que ´se le mató´ la hija a la mujer (en un accidente). También quizá pueda confundir: ´fue matada por accidente´ (=morir en un accidente), que no me parece nada natural.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por los comentarios, blasita.

Aquí veo dos cosas: matarse vs. morir(se) y un contexto de violencia. 

En inglés el uso de _matarse_ para expresar _morir por accidente_ es bastante raro. Así que pensé en un acto de violencia y no en un accidente. Os confieso que al leer la oracón original, pensé inmediatamente: _alguien mató a la hija de la pobre señora_. Es por eso que se me ocurrió el uso impersonal: _se le mato a la hija_. Vosotros, que vivís en un país más tanquilo y pacífico que el mío, pensasteis primero en un accidente. ¿Qué os parece?

Saludos y muchísmas gracias por haberme hecho pensar


----------



## kreiner

Hola, de nuevo, don.
Lo que sucede es que "matarse en un accidente" (que sería una expresión más adecuada que "por accidente", salvo que fuese un accidente como el que puse en mi ejemplo anterior) es una expresión tan común por aquí que ni se me había ocurrido una interpretación alternativa. Al ver que eras tú el que la ofrecía, me lanzaste un reto para captar el sentido (pues me parecía harto improbable que cometieses un desliz sintáctico).
Un saludo.


----------



## Pitt

kreiner said:


> "¿Se a*c*uerda de la mujer quien hija fue matado por accidente?" no tiene sentido. La frase que vale es la primera: "a quien se le mató la hija". En este caso "se mató" no es pasiva, sino pronominal. "Matarse" significa aquí "morir (de forma violenta o no natural)". El _le_ es lo que se conoce como dativo ético o de interés, que enfatiza la implicación afectiva de la otra persona.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. 

_Se acuerda de la mujer a quien *se le* mató la hija _[en un accidente]_._

La partícula *se* es un componente del verbo pronominal *matarse* (significado: perder la vida). El pronombre *le *es un *dativo ético o de* *interés*: tiene un valor afectivo.


----------



## donbill

Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> _Se acuerda de la mujer a quien *se (le)* mató la hija en un accidente._
> 
> La partícula *se* es un componente del verbo pronominal *matarse* (significado: perder la vida). El pronombre *le *es un *dativo ético o de* *interés*: sólo tiene un valor afectivo (es eliminable).



"en un accidente" no es parte del post original.


----------



## donbill

kreiner said:


> (pues me parecía harto improbable que cometieses un desliz sintáctico).
> Un saludo.



Pues a mí me parece harto probable.


----------



## ginhale

Muchisimas gracias por todo su ayuda


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ginhale said:


> Hola, otro dia mi amigo me preguntó esto ¿se acuerda de la mujer a quien se le mató su hija por accidente? Quiero saber si es correcto el (se le) o es mas correcto que dijó mi otra amiga que tambien is hispana (¿se aquerda de la mujer quien hija fue matado por accidente?) Yo no sé quien tiene razón


 
Se le mató, bastante normal en México en lenguaje popular por parte de gente con poca educación _formal_.


----------



## gouged

Hola,

Yo diria;

¿Se acuerda de la mujer cuya hija murió en un accidente?

o utilizando la expresion "se mato"

¿Se acuerda de la mujer cuya hija se mato en un accidente?


----------



## Magnalp

_¿Recuerda a la madre de la muchacha que murió en aquel accidente?_
_¿Recuerda a aquella mujer a la que le mataron a su hija en el accidente?_


----------



## gouged

Magnalp said:


> _¿Recuerda a la madre de la muchacha que murió en aquel accidente?_
> _¿Recuerda a aquella mujer a la que le mataron a su hija en el accidente?_


 

Esta me gusta mucho.


----------



## Pitt

Magnalp said:


> _¿Recuerda a la madre de la muchacha que murió en aquel accidente?_


 
Creo que también es posible:
_¿Recuerda a la madre de la muchacha que se mató en aquel accidente?_

¿Es así?


----------



## albertovidal

La frase "se le mató la hija" también puede implicar que (la hija) se haya suicidado.
Creo que el contexto es muy escueto para poder dar una contestación con propiedad.
Saludos


----------



## donbill

albertovidal said:


> La frase "se le mató la hija" también puede implicar que (la hija) se haya suicidado.
> Creo que el contexto es muy escueto para poder dar una contestación con propiedad.
> Saludos



De acuerdo, Alberto. El contexto del post original se presta a varias interpretaciones. ¿Se mató la hija? ¿La mató otro individuo?


----------



## caniho

ginhale said:


> Hola, *el* otro dia mi amigo me preguntó esto*:* ¿se acuerda de la mujer a quien se le mató su hija por *en un* accidente? Quiero saber si es correcto el (se le) o es mas correcto *lo* que dijó mi otra amiga que tambien is hispana (¿se aquerda de la mujer quien hija fue matado por accidente?) Yo no sé quien tiene razón



La segunda frase es un despropósito total.


----------



## caniho

albertovidal said:


> La frase "se le mató la hija" también puede implicar que (la hija) se haya suicidado.
> Creo que el contexto es muy escueto para poder dar una contestación con propiedad.
> Saludos



Bueno, es verdad que lo único que se puede descartar totalmente es que otra persona la matara, pero dado que habla de accidente casi que podemos descartar también el suidicio.


----------



## albertovidal

Es verdad. Sed me "pasó" la palabra accidente. Sorry


----------



## caniho

donbill said:


> De acuerdo, Alberto. El contexto del post original se presta a varias interpretaciones. ¿Se mató la hija? ¿La mató otro individuo?



No, que la matara otro individuo no es posible. Literalmente matarse es quitarse uno la vida voluntaria o involuntariamente, especialmente de forma violenta. Por extensión también se usa aunque uno no cause directamente el accidiente, pero nunca si intervino la voluntad de otra persona. Entonces se dice que lo mataron, no que se mató.


----------



## donbill

caniho said:


> No, que la matara otro individuo no es posible. Literalmente matarse es quitarse uno la vida voluntaria o involuntariamente, especialmente de forma violenta. Por extensión también se usa aunque uno no cause directamente el accidiente, pero nunca si intervino la voluntad de otra persona. Entonces se dice que lo mataron, no que se mató.



Otra vez de acuerdo, alberto.  Pero de hecho, no quiero entrar de nuevo en todo esto que ya se ha hecho demasiado complicado. Digo simplemente que, en mi opinión, "se mató *a* la hija," que otra persona la mató, es una posible interpretación *del post original*. De todos los posts que han seguido al original, no digo nada.


----------



## kuevass

digáis lo digáis, "se le", es totalmente incorrecto. Esta mal expresado. Eso no se puede decir en español. Aunque haya gente que lo diga coloquialmente es incorrecto, y para mi es síntoma de no saber hablar muy bien. 

Si la chica se suicidó, lo correcto es decir: La mujer cuya hija se mató.
Si la chica fue asesinada, lo correcto es decir: La mujer cuya hija mataron.


----------



## albertovidal

kuevass said:


> digáis lo digáis, "se le", es totalmente incorrecto. Esta mal expresado. Eso no se puede decir en español. Aunque haya gente que lo digo coloquialmente es incorrecto, y para mi es síntoma de no saber hablar muy bien.
> 
> Si la chica se suicidó, lo correcto es decir: La mujer cuya hija se mató.
> Si la chica fue asesinada, lo correcto es decir: La mujer cuya hija mataron.



Bueno, parece se que quien no tiene muy buenas nociones del español eres tú.
Fíjate en esto: (punto 2)

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=se


----------



## kuevass

No, esa explicación de la RAE no te da la razón.

Esa mujer cuya hija se la mataron, no puede ser correcto.
Esa mujer cuya hija mataron, eso si es correcto.


----------



## albertovidal

kuevass said:


> No, esa explicación de la RAE no te da la razón.
> 
> Esa mujer *A *cuya hija se la mataron, no puede ser correcto.
> Esa mujer *A *cuya hija mataron, eso si es correcto.



Revisa tu gramática!
Saludos


----------



## gouged

*1. *pron. person. Forma de dativo de 3.ª persona singular o plural y en masculino o femenino en combinación con el acusativo _lo, la,_ etc. _Dióselo._ _Se las dio._

Perdonad, mi poco conocimiento de la gramatica pero a mi tambien me suena muy mal "se la mataron". 

Los ejemplos que da el DRAE parece que son con verbos que tienen objeto directo, pero en el caso de matar, no veo que lo tenga.

Es decir, se puede decir:
"Dile a Juan que se vaya"---"Diselo"

Pero en el caso del "la" de "se la mataron" sustituye a un objeto indirecto y no se si es correcto.


----------



## caniho

kuevass said:


> digáis lo digáis, "se le", es totalmente incorrecto. Esta mal expresado. Eso no se puede decir en español. Aunque haya gente que lo diga coloquialmente es incorrecto, y para mi es síntoma de no saber hablar muy bien.
> 
> Si la chica se suicidó, lo correcto es decir: La mujer cuya hija se mató.
> Si la chica fue asesinada, lo correcto es decir: La mujer cuya hija mataron.



Ese cuyo es más propio de la lengua escrita que de la hablada. Alguien que se exprese así en una conversación no deja de ser un pedante. Por otro lado, la mujer a la que se le mató el hijo es algo normal en la lengua hablada coloquial. Se es parte del verbo pronominal matarse y le es un dativo de interés, una construcción totalmente legítima gramaticalmente. No olvides que la lengua tiene diferentes registros y todos son válidos en su momento.


----------



## caniho

donbill said:


> Otra vez de acuerdo, alberto.  Pero de hecho, no quiero entrar de nuevo en todo esto que ya se ha hecho demasiado complicado. Digo simplemente que, en mi opinión, "se mató *a* la hija," que otra persona la mató, es una posible interpretación *del post original*. De todos los posts que han seguido al original, no digo nada.



La interpretación impersonal es posible pero muy rebuscada. Lo que ocurre es que el uso pronominal de matar es tan común que la opción impersonal no llega siquiera a aparecer en la mente del hablante nativo. Pero es que además está el dativo ético y el CI introducido por la presosición a (la mujer *a* quien), lo que hace la impersonal todavía más improbable, y para rematar, su hija no va introducido por a y no puede ser nunca complemento directo: es el sujeto de la subordinada. Es mi opinión.


----------



## chileno

¿Se acuerdan de la mujer de la esquina? Bueno, le mataron a su hija.
¿Se acuerdan de la mujer de la esquina? Se le murió la hija.


----------



## capitas

caniho said:


> La interpretación impersonal es posible pero muy rebuscada. Lo que ocurre es que el uso pronominal de matar es tan común que la opción impersonal no llega siquiera a aparecer en la mente del hablante nativo. Pero es que además está el dativo ético y el CI introducido por la presosición a (la mujer *a* quien), lo que hace la impersonal todavía más improbable, y para rematar, su hija no va introducido por a y no puede ser nunca complemento directo: es el sujeto de la subordinada. Es mi opinión.


I fully agree. Impersonal understanding and usage is possible but very, very rare. At the beginning of the thread, several natives (including me) thought that it was even incorrect, but it isn't.
P.D. "Se le" murió/mató is perfectly correct.


----------



## Pitt

chileno said:


> ¿Se acuerdan de la mujer de la esquina? Bueno, le mataron a su hija.
> ¿Se acuerdan de la mujer de la esquina? Se le murió la hija.


 
Lo veo así:
_Le mataron a su hija._
Le = complemento indirecto 
a su hija = complemento directo

_Se le murió la hija._
le = complemento indirecto
la hija = sujeto

A mi entender es mejor omitir ese *le* (no es necesario)


----------



## albertovidal

gouged said:


> *1. *pron. person. Forma de dativo de 3.ª persona singular o plural y en masculino o femenino en combinación con el acusativo _lo, la,_ etc. _Dióselo._ _Se las dio._
> 
> Perdonad, mi poco conocimiento de la gramatica pero a mi tambien me suena muy mal "se la mataron".
> 
> Los ejemplos que da el DRAE parece que son con verbos que tienen objeto directo, pero en el caso de matar, no veo que lo tenga.
> 
> Es decir, se puede decir:
> "Dile a Juan que se vaya"---"Diselo"
> 
> Pero en el caso del "la" de "se la mataron" sustituye a un objeto indirecto y no se si es correcto.



Y: "se la llevaron", "se les murió", se la subieron", etc,etc,etc....?


----------

